# Charlie's Diary



## Ruthiec

Not sure about this idea but going to give it a go. A single thread to post updates and photos of my pup as he develops.

So, some catch-up info.

Charlie was born 20th Feb 2013 in Queensland Australia and stayed with his Mum(s) until he was 13 weeks as we were overseas.

He's everything we wanted in a dog and already we can't imagine life without him.

Here is a photo of him at 4 weeks.


----------



## Ruthiec

He came home to us on 24th May. 

When he came to us he was very well socialised with people, not so much other dogs though. Also potty training was a bit of an issue early on, mainly peeing wherever he wanted with no forewarning:frusty:

However crate training and lots of vigilance mean that we have very few mistakes now. We started him toileting outside as soon as he came to us, even though I got a bit sick of the 3am potty call. Current status is that he never poops in the house but still occasionally pees on the tiles if I get distracted and forget to watch him. Also he sleeps through to 6am or later so we all get a nights sleep now.

Photo of his first day at home.


----------



## Ruthiec

Fast forward to 22nd July 2013 and Charlie is 5 months old.

Charlie is brilliant and we love him like crazy - can't imagine life without him now.

Training is going well and we go to puppy class at least once a week which is a great help. We've signed up to take him through the "Young Dog" and "Control" levels of training so we have the next 18 months mapped out. He is learning really well although sometimes he's too smart for his own good lol

He knows all the basic tricks although only when I'm close-by. However "stay" is still very shaky as he's easily distracted. So lots more work to do on this.

The current challenge is that thanks to my dear husband (DH), Charlie now thinks that Shhhh and finger to lips means "bark" because that's what DH does when he barks :der: I've posted on this in another thread to get some advice on how to untrain this.

This is one of Charlie's latest pics, taken about 10 days ago just after his very first professional groom and that just about brings us up to date.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Looking forward to reading your blog. He is gorgeous.


----------



## whimsy

He is just the cutest little thing!!


----------



## Pixiesmom

He looks like a toy he's so perfect!


----------



## sandypaws

Charlie is a cutie and it sounds as though he is doing well. So glad you're "having" lots of fun with him. Enjoy and keep us posted. Love the updates.

BTW, his color changes, if any, will be interesting. Tyler was as black as Charlie is and has silvered over the years.


----------



## Pucks104

Charlie is super cute! He is the same age as my Leo.


----------



## PiedPiper

Charlie is a cutie!!


----------



## jabojenny

What a good looking young man, it seems he must know that based on him posing for the camera!


----------



## Ruth4Havs

He is very adorable! He even has the same face expression as my Chester!


----------



## Suzi

He is so handsome. I love is cut and color. His paws look great! I can never get them to look fluffy.


----------



## Regina

Adorable! Love, love his coloring. I would find it very hard not to give into that sweet little face..


----------



## Ruthiec

Thanks everyone for all the lovely comments. I'm aiming for at least a weekly update and photo - think it will be fun to look back in a years time and see how he's changed, both in looks and behaviour.

SandyPaws - wow, I love Tyler's colouring so won't mind if he silvers. but right now there's almost a red tinge to the black (the Black and Tan colouring I assume) so I'm not sure whether his black will silver. 

Regina you are so right - very difficult to be cross with him or ignore him even when I should.

JaboJenny - he's a complete poser - I swear he recognises the camera and knows to stand still for it.

OK, off for a quick training session - making progress on unlearning Shhhh.


----------



## Ruthiec

Just back from Puppy class. We actually met another Hav this morning - there are so few around our region so it was very exciting. 

Charlie was very badly behaved today - barking at all the other dogs and not really paying attention. But eventually he settled down and then we got some good work done. Here's a picture of him socialising - the picture makes him look a bit scared but I don't think he was because 10 seconds later he "bounced" the other dog with paws up ready to play.

After some feedback on another thread I've been testing whether Charlie will stand, sit and drop without treats - lots of praise still of course. Well he does know them and sometimes will respond immediately. But he's very easily distracted and sometimes not in the mood so definitely not secure on these commands yet. 

In another thread I talked about Charlie only ever barking at the cat which made it difficult to train "Bark" and "Quiet". Well,be careful what you wish for. He's become a barking machine this week and it currently feels as if he barks at everything and everyone. So lots of practice in getting him to be quiet but definitely not on command yet.

Ok enough Charlie rambling - he's sitting next to me reminding me that I'm late with his lunch :nono:


----------



## Ruthiec

Just a few updates on my beautiful boy.

He's 23 weeks old and weighs 4.1kgs (9lbs)

*Training* Making good progress on basic commands without treats. He will now stand, drop and sit on command in the house and yard and most of the time when he's on the leash, although the distractions of the great outdoors sometimes overrule the commands! Also he will now bark on the correct cue but Quiet needs more work. Long leash recall is going well and even off-leash is OK unless there's something really interesting to sniff.

*Pottying* not making as much progress as I would like. Poops are always outdoors and he always sleeps through until about 6.15am. But we've had a few too many little wees inside this week (luckily we have tiles everywhere). I think this may be because he ate more wet food than usual - late delivery of his usual kibble. He's back on his normal diet now so hopefully this will improve. Just wish he would give some sort of signal that he needs to go.

Here's his most recent photo - he loves the beach even when it's very windy


----------



## Pixiesmom

He's too cute for words!!!!


----------



## Lynnamarie

That "windy" pic is so cute!


----------



## swaye

Would you be interested in bell training for house training?


----------



## Ruthiec

Thanks guys. Yes he is cute but then aren't they all

Swaye thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately the cat liked to play with the hanging bell so that didn't work. We now have a cat-proof one where he has to press it with his paw. We're persevering but he doesn't show any inclination to use it on his own.

However I have seen some progress last couple of days. Twice he has gone and sat by the door and waited for one of us to open it so I think he's getting the idea now.


----------



## Ruthiec

My cat has a wet head :rain:

No it's not the rain. The latest game is for Charlie to try and chew Suki's ear off. She just lies on the floor and let's him. Result is a cat with a soggy head.

No major updates but making good progress on stays and recalls. Pottying is great some days but, just when we think he's getting it, whoops there's another puddle. Barking is lessening - just at the cat and other dogs now. 

Here's his latest photo - can't resist that face.


----------



## whimsy

he is so darn cute! Keep up the good work!


----------



## BFrancs

He looks so fluffy and cute!! Adorable face.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ruthiec

*Charlie the Escape Artist*

Woken up this morning later than usual (7am) by a bark and a whine which sounded as if it came from outside the bedroom door. Opened the door and yes, there was a little smiling Havanese looking up at me.

Somehow he had escaped from his crate which is in our living room (all open plan and no stairs in the house). I really hope it's because i didn't close it properly - it's going to be a pain if he's learnt to open it.

So then I needed to track down the inevitable pee and poop. It didn't take long to find the poop - just around the corner in the hallway. The pee took a little longer to locate. No sign of any wet patch on the rug, nothing near the "going out" door or any of his other usual locations. Finally found it in the laundry which is where the cat sleeps. oh well, at least it all happened on tiled areas!

Off to his last puppy class this morning, then he moves up to "Young Dogs".


----------



## Lalla

Hadn't checked out your Diary before, Ruth; Charlie is scrummy!! What a little dish!! I love the first photo of him at 4 weeks. I'm sorry last night turned out less than perfect, but they are still babies. I really don't quite understand the Ian Dunbar Disaster School of thought - one mistake and you are set back to the eighteenth century and must send yourself off to prison for misbehaviour. Or maybe he's re-thought that dictat now? I've got quite an old book of his. Anyway. I think it's simply unrealistic to dream of a totally error-free housetraining program, and that the occasional mistake is NOT in fact the end of the world as we know it. We seem to expect an awful lot more of puppies than we do of babies - at least those of us who shrink with horror at the idea of putting puppies in nappies (diapers). But no baby would be error-free and yet they somehow manage to grow up and not pee and poo all over the floor at school later on....!


----------



## Ruthiec

Thanks Lalla. I don't blame him at all - he didn't potty in his crate so to me he did the best he could. My mistake in probably not securing him and my mistake in sleeping for about an hour later than usual. In fact I'm sure it was my mistake in not pushing the bolt home. He's been in his crate for a nap a couple of times today and he's shown no inclination to try and get out. 

Agree with you on Ian Dunbar. If I followed him to the letter then I should probably have given Charlie back after two days as I failed abysmally on the error free scale lol.


----------



## Lalla

If I'd followed Ian Dunbar I'd have thrown myself off a bridge by now!


----------



## Lola :)

oh my goodness he is ADORABLE!!


----------



## Ruthiec

Big day at the beach

1. I dug a hole but only my back end fits
2. Now only my front end fits
3. The water was deeper than I expected - now I have to go home and have a bath


----------



## Ruth4Havs

Haha cute!


----------



## Lalla

I love the photos of Charlie at the beach; I wish we had beaches in Oxford!! Sadly, we are about as 'in the middle' of England as it gets, though being an island the sea isn't ever all that far away, I suppose - I'm sure Cuba would LOVE to dig sand - she certainly loves to dig in the garden.....hmmm.


----------



## Ruthiec

Charlie turned 6 months yesterday and it's almost like he knew it. On our walk this morning he started cocking his leg to pee. Not all the time but definitely when he was sniffing posts or bushes where other dogs had been. My boy is growing up


----------



## Lalla

The first time Tycho, my Coton, cocked his leg he fell over! It was SO funny!


----------



## gelbergirl

Adorable Charlie beach pictures!


----------



## tra_po

That wind picture makes me so happy! He's so cute.


----------



## Ruthiec

Charlie is in the dog house ............ He chewed my favourite shoes when my back was turned


----------



## Lalla

Ruthiec said:


> Charlie is in the dog house ............ He chewed my favourite shoes when my back was turned


At the risk of sounding like a preachy pain, there ARE those (not me, of course!!) who might suggest that it isn't Charlie who should be in the dog house but whoever left your favourite shoes lying around for him to chew....and we've all done it, I daresay! I certainly have....


----------



## Ruthiec

Yep, I know, whenever he does anything he shouldn't I always tell my DH it's our mistake not his. Strange though, the shoes were exactly where they usually are and he's never done it before.

Just means I'll have to go shoe shopping ....... What a shame


----------



## Lalla

Ahhhh! POOR Ruth!! It's a tough life, having to go shoe shopping....!


----------



## Pucks104

Give Charlie a kiss on the head and enjoy your shopping trip!


----------



## sandypaws

Don't forget to thank Charlie for the new shoes!


----------



## Lalla

Just wondering how Charlie's doing, Ruth? Any new photos? Cuba says 'hello' to your boy!


----------



## Ruthiec

Hi Lalla and thanks for asking about Charlie. He's doing really well and is a bundle of joy and fun. He says "hello" right back to Cuba, who by the way sounds tiny! Charlie is 4.6kgs (before breakfast when we're all at our lightest )

I'm in the process of transitioning him to Ziwipeak (started yesterday); it was getting harder and harder to get him to eat kibble and the latest, although a very good quality Australian brand, seems to have resulted in bad tearing. Also, whatever kibble I try, he gets bored with eating about half way through a portion so I figure the smaller portions will suit him. 

He loves the ziwipeak but this idea of slowly transitioning is a laugh. He eats all the ziwipeak then picks out some of the kibble, one piece at a time, sucks on it and then spits it out. It ends up scattered all over the floor. 

No new photos so will try to take some today. His hair is growing and he's now very shaggy. But I'm trying to hold my nerve and wait for his fringe and moustache to grow - cant see his eyes at the moment but he doesn't seem bothered.


----------



## Pucks104

I'm in the process of transitioning him to Ziwipeak (started yesterday); it was getting harder and harder to get him to eat kibble ......

He loves the ziwipeak but this idea of slowly transitioning is a laugh. He eats all the ziwipeak then picks out some of the kibble.....

I transitioned Leo to Ziwipeak Air-Dried 2 weeks ago today. His eye tearing has stopped completely. He is eating well and his poop is good. Still trying to work out the amount to feed. The portion on the bag seems to be more than he wants so I've begun reducing it a bit. We'll get it all sorted soon. As far as transitioning slowly, Leo had stopped eating his kibble so we just went straight to Ziwipeak. It took about a week for everything to settle poop wise but as long as he eats just the Ziwipeak we're good!


----------



## Ruthiec

That's great to hear -I really hope Charlie's tearing clears up as well. 

The only problem I now have is that Charlie has competition for the food - and Suki seems to win every time I turn my back!!!


----------



## Lalla

Hi, Ruth - I love the photo! I have to separate Tycho and Cuba when they eat now, they both love the Ziwipeak so much! I, too, gave up on the slow change-over - just a joke, and like Charlie, they left all the kibble. And, like Leo, any tearing that Cuba had had (not much, thankfully, but a bit) cleared up immediately we'd got her off the kibble even though it was a good one (Orijen). So I am very happy. I think it's always a bit of a trial and error to get quantities right, and they'll probably change again. The pack is only a guideline after all. Actually, if you measure properly on scales it's a bit different from scoopfuls, I think. I was worried, in my case, that I wasn't giving them enough but I think it was just that they ate it so quickly I assumed, with an empty bowl (I've never seen one of those before, they alway left so much, presumably because they didn't particularly like it!) that they must still be hungry. Both my dogs seem to be good at stopping when they are full - if I put down more they'll eat as much as they want and then leave the rest. That is as long as they feed separately, otherwise they get all excited about stealing each other's food!
I'm so glad Charlie is doing well, he looks gorgeous. I found a doggy hair gel and use that to keep the bits of hair out of Cuba's eyes, particularly the ones under her eyes that sort of swoosh up and screen her view. A tiny bit on a tiny comb smooths it down and then she can see properly, which is, I think, important, especially in training - difficult to concentrate and know what's wanted if you can't watch your trainer properly! You can gel the fringe, too. Vaseline works equally well but I don't like the greasiness. 
Look forward to the next Charlie bulletin, and to hearing about the tearing!


----------



## Lalla

Re poo, on the 'Wake up time' thread (I said I'd reply to you here instead of hijacking that thread, so hope you don't think I'm hijacking this one, Ruth!!)- just to say that eating cat's poo is quite common, I am learning; glad I haven't got a cat any more!! Eating her own is Cuba's idea of a delicacy that's bad enough. I read somewhere that high protein diets might contribute to it, although not all seem to agree - the food is so delicious going in that they enjoy it almost as much coming out...sorry!! Yuk! So it's just possible that this is a little added bonus of the Ziwipeak that one could do without. I've also read that the habit mostly passes. There are various products you can get to stop the poo tasting nice, and I've sent for one, but they don't seem to be all that well reviewed. You'd have to put it in your cat's food, too, and I'll have to put it in Tycho's as well as Cuba's so she doesn't just switch to eating his. I'm hopeful it'll pass, it's not every time....errrgggggg!!!
Cuba turned 6 months yesterday; kilo-wise, she's 3kilos, so not very big, but other threads have reassured me that she'll go on growing for another 6 months or so; both her parents are much bigger than she is now. Maybe she'll begin to catch Charlie up a bit!


----------



## Ruthiec

Doggy hair gel - haven't seen that anywhere but sounds like what we need so will see if I can track some down.

The cat poo is under control - we moved her litter tray to a bathroom we rarely use and then we wedge the door so she can fit in and out but Charlie can't. She's a smart cat and had no problem with the changed location.

I'm very excited because tomorrow we get a new security screen fitted to the laundry door ......... with a pet flap. Our garden is completely secure and Charlie is already allowed free run in it. So the next few days will be about training them both to use it. 

I actually rigged up first a paper and then a cardboard flap onto Charlie's crate just to see how he dealt with this. Within 10 minutes he was happy pushing the cardboard to go in and out and he didn't mind the feel of the flap dragging along his back. Funny thing was that Suki also had a go and went into his crate through the flap as well. So I have high hopes for them tomorrow


----------



## krandall

Ruthiec said:


> That's great to hear -I really hope Charlie's tearing clears up as well.
> 
> The only problem I now have is that Charlie has competition for the food - and Suki seems to win every time I turn my back!!!


Is Suki a Burmese? She looks brown in the photo. I used to live with a bunch of Burmese, and absolutely adored them!!!


----------



## Mrs Bennett

I don't know what I've been doing but I've only just found this thread. What a fabulous idea Ruth. Charlie is just gorgeous  I'm looking forward to his story xx


----------



## Pucks104

Ruthiec said:


> That's great to hear -I really hope Charlie's tearing clears up as well.
> 
> The only problem I now have is that Charlie has competition for the food - and Suki seems to win every time I turn my back!!!


Ziwipeak makes a food for cats as well.


----------



## RitaandRiley

I just bought the Ziwi Peak air dried for the first time. It's an awesome food! Rather costly here in the states, I'll bet it's more reasonable for you. Lucky!


----------



## Ruthiec

Hi Karen. Yes, Suki is a brown Burmese. True to breed she is often more like a dog than a cat in her behaviour, playing Fetch and Hide and Seek with me. Well she used to anyway - she prefers playing with Charlie now .

Thanks Kelly - I just wanted to keep all my posts about Charlie together - hopefully I'm not boring people with it, I'm just besotted as we all are.

Re the ziwipeak, Suki is doing really well on her current food so I don't plan to change over. Ziwipeak is actually pretty expensive over here as well - I paid $37 for a kilo bag which is about USD$34. Luckily one of the online retailers in our state is about 5 miles way and I can pick up from them.

Today Charlie is playing games with me again. Unfortunately when I was trying to get him to eat the last two types of kibble I mixed in a small amount of either grated cheese or cottage cheese. Such a smart pup that if he didn't see me go to the fridge he wouldn't even look at his food bowl, leave alone eat anything - and he's trying this today. However I know that he likes the Ziwipeak because he loves to eat it out of my hand. So no more games and no more cheese. I just hope my nerve holds longer than his


----------



## Ruthiec

He's eating the Ziwipeak and loving it. Yay, no more worrying about food.

A few more photos - 'cos I just can't help it


----------



## MarinaGirl

Ruth - glad ZiwiPeak is working out for you - I've been feeding it to Emmie for over a year and she loves it. Charlie is soooo cute; I especially love the action shot (pic #3). 
-Jeanne-


----------



## Lalla

Charlie is GORGEOUS, Ruth!! I love the photographs!
Tycho, my Coton, the most un-foody dog I've ever known, broke into the store cupboard yesterday, stole a 1kg bag of Ziwipeak, broke into that, too, and ate a whole load of it!!! They should use something similar for an advertisement!! Isn't it a relief when one finally finds a food that they LOVE.


----------



## Lalla

Ruthiec said:


> Doggy hair gel - haven't seen that anywhere but sounds like what we need so will see if I can track some down.


Amazon has doggy hair gel, needless to say - lots of places do.


----------



## Ruthiec

Ziwipeak is going really well. He likes it, so no need to "dress it up" and I notice his tearing stains are growing out now and his eyes aren't watering whereas they were on the Artemis. He's a bit inconsistent though. Some days he will eat 3 meals and other days he just picks a bit and then leaves it. Overall he's eating less than the guideline and his weight has stabilised at 4.6kgs (10lbs). But this seems a healthy weight for him so I'm OK with that.

However .......... I really wish he'd learn that Suki's food gives him diarrhoea which then means a butt bath


----------



## Ruthiec

Two updates in one day. Forgot to add that Charlie loves his new Pet Door and within 2 days is going in and out like a pro - but only when he wants to get to me i.e. I'm out and he's in or vice versa  He hasn't quite connected it with his need to potty or to go in and out independently of me. But we'll get there.

Here's a couple of photos - one showing him using the pet door like a pro and one where he's looking for his friend next door.


----------



## Lalla

Ruthiec said:


> Ziwipeak is going really well. He likes it, so no need to "dress it up" and I notice his tearing stains are growing out now and his eyes aren't watering whereas they were on the Artemis. He's a bit inconsistent though. Some days he will eat 3 meals and other days he just picks a bit and then leaves it. Overall he's eating less than the guideline and his weight has stabilised at 4.6kgs (10lbs). But this seems a healthy weight for him so I'm OK with that.
> 
> However .......... I really wish he'd learn that Suki's food gives him diarrhoea which then means a butt bath


Really glad the Ziwipeak is going well. Mine are the same with up and down appetites - I think, particularly with puppies, there's a lot going on (teething, for example) that can make them un-hungry. We all have days when we are not all that hungry, I guess. I've long since stopped worrying about it as long as they are energetic and are drinking water as normal. I'm very glad you've found the tearing diminishing, too - exactly what happened with Cuba. Does Suki eat her food quickly, or does she graze? If quickly, could you keep Charlie away from her and her bowl till she's finished?? I used to let Tycho graze, but a) I don't think it's a good idea any more and b) since getting Cuba I've separated the two dogs for meals and take their bowls up at the end of a short time. Otherwise, if one is on a picky "I don't want it now, thank you" day the other will rush in and eat what isn't his/hers.


----------



## Ruthiec

Fixed the cat food problem : Suki's food is now served in the laundry sink (tub?). Working out fine and she's happy cos her bed is on the bench next to it).

Charlie is getting increasingly hot and bothered and stressed every time I groom him. So I've decided to bite the bullet and get his hair cut shorter - off to the groomers tomorrow. They know him well as they also run the dog training and I have already told them that he has to finish up still looking like Charlie. Will post piccies tomorrow.


----------



## Lalla

Good idea re the cat food problem! Of course! They can use a whole new strata up high that dogs can't reach, clever!

Hope the grooming goes well. it isn't easy, is it - Cuba is sometimes not too bad, sometimes a little nightmare. And we haven't yet hit the Coat Blow Blues. I've got a good clicker-train-grooming book that has helped a lot. On heavy-groom days (most!) I give her most of one of her meals as treats to get through the nail-grinding and bad bits like back legs and feet. We take it very very slowly and gently and I'm cautiously optimistic that we can build up a reasonable tolerance. I'm a bit anxious about groomers, there are so many horror stories, great that you know yours through training class. Hope it goes well and look forward to the photographs.


----------



## Ruthiec

Thanks Lalla. Charlie is actually very tolerant of grooming (except nail clipping but he's getting better on that as well). It's just the thickness of his coat and the humidity we've had recently means that he just gets hot and bothered and pants heavily throughout the session. So if I can reduce that stress for him then I will - after all he doesn't care what he looks like and if I hate it then I'll just wait for it to grow again.


----------



## Ruthiec

Here are before and after pictures of Charlie's big groom today. I'm really pleased with how he looks. They listened to everything I said and I even love the bandana they put on him  His eyes aren't showing too well because I asked them not to cut the hair there - I want it to grow into his moustache so that the weight hopefully keeps it out of his eyes.


----------



## Ruth4Havs

I love his new groom, Charlie is as cute as ever!(p.s. love the bandana)


----------



## Lalla

Charlie looks gorgeous, before AND after; the New Groom is a huge success, well done you for the guidance, the groomer for listening! Have you tried doggy hair-gel round the eyes? It's really good, though you have to keep on re-combing the hair down after puppy play/scrabbling around in bedding, general rough and tumbling etc; but for training class it makes a HUGE difference if they can actually see you!!!


----------



## RitaandRiley

He looks very handsome! They did a great job.


----------



## misstray

OH, Charlie looks wonderful!


----------



## sandypaws

Wow, great job. He looks super handsome with his short cut. The groomer is a keeper for sure.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Soo cute as usual. I love the pic where he's smiling!


----------



## Pucks104

Charlie looks super cute in his new haircut!


----------



## Ruthiec

Charlie says thanks to everyone for the compliments. He knows he's cute but it's still nice to be told

Lalla I haven't been able to find doggy hair gel so I've been using a tiny slick of Vaseline which seems to be working ok.


----------



## Lalla

Ruthiec said:


> Charlie says thanks to everyone for the compliments. He knows he's cute but it's still nice to be told
> 
> Lalla I haven't been able to find doggy hair gel so I've been using a tiny slick of Vaseline which seems to be working ok.


If you go to Amazon and search for 'hair gel for dogs' quite a few come up; they look expensive (about $13) but the pot I've got will last us for years, I should think! It's much less greasy than vaseline, though vaseline does possibly a better job of slicking the hair out of the way and is certainly cheaper.


----------



## Charleysmom

Ruthiec said:


> Fast forward to 22nd July 2013 and Charlie is 5 months old.
> 
> Charlie is brilliant and we love him like crazy - can't imagine life without him now.
> 
> Training is going well and we go to puppy class at least once a week which is a great help. We've signed up to take him through the "Young Dog" and "Control" levels of training so we have the next 18 months mapped out. He is learning really well although sometimes he's too smart for his own good lol
> 
> He knows all the basic tricks although only when I'm close-by. However "stay" is still very shaky as he's easily distracted. So lots more work to do on this.
> 
> The current challenge is that thanks to my dear husband (DH), Charlie now thinks that Shhhh and finger to lips means "bark" because that's what DH does when he barks :der: I've posted on this in another thread to get some advice on how to untrain this.
> 
> This is one of Charlie's latest pics, taken about 10 days ago just after his very first professional groom and that just about brings us up to date.


by the way Ruth, your Charlie and my Charley have almost exactly the same coloring and markings.


----------



## Ruthiec

Charlie helped with some really important shopping today - beer and wine (in Dan Murphys for my Aussie mates)!


----------



## BFrancs

Ruthiec said:


> Charlie helped with some really important shopping today - beer and wine (in Dan Murphys for my Aussie mates)!


Too Cute! It looks like he's having a blast.. love his smile....did he take a few sips when you were looking? jk..LOL


----------



## Charleysmom

adorable!!!!


----------



## pjewel

Charlie is way too cute! Love his top line.


----------



## Herminny

Charlie looks almost as excited as me when I go there  surprised they let dogs in actually, pretty cool.


----------



## Ruthiec

Thnaks everyone. I tend to push the boundaries as much as I can in terms of where I take Charlie. If there's a sign saying no dogs or if I know there is food being sold / served then I don't take him in, otherwise I give it a go. 

The staff in Dan Murphys just wanted to pet him as did lots of customers, so I think it brightened up their day to see Charlie in there


----------



## Targaryen

Charlie is totally adorable!
Do you mind me asking which breeder he came from?


----------



## Ruthiec

He came from Cubet - the breeder is Georgie Hampson, near Caloundra on the Sunshine Coast. This is the Breeder's page on the Dogz Online website: http://www.dogzonline.com.au/breeds/member.asp?name=BUTTERCUP

We went to see them a couple of days after they were born and then again at about 7 weeks. We were very happy with the set-up there, met all her dogs and fell in love with the breed. Georgie was really helpful and we have ended up with an absolutely gorgeous little fella.


----------



## Targaryen

I thought he might be one of Georgies, he reminds me a lot of my friends Cubet boy Magic 

My gold boy Tyrion is the son of Georgies Fawn boy Chester


----------



## Ruthiec

How old is Magic? There were 3 little boys in the litter Charlie came from - all so similar. But the decision was easy once Charlie started playing with my "no, we're not getting a dog" husband's shoelaces


----------



## Targaryen

Ruthiec said:


> How old is Magic? There were 3 little boys in the litter Charlie came from - all so similar. But the decision was easy once Charlie started playing with my "no, we're not getting a dog" husband's shoelaces


Magic is 6 now. He's more then likely related to your boy. His pedigree name is Cubet Abracadabra


----------



## Ruthiec

Oh OK - Charlie's Uncle then (I think!). Magic's mum is Charlie's grandmother (Hashki Joan Ov Ark). Charlie's parents are Cubet The Sheik ov Araby and Cubet Her Grace.

What a Champion Magic is in the true sense of the word. Charlie is proud to be related


----------



## Targaryen

Your boy is nephew to my Tyrion. Charlie's dad is Tyrions half brother through Chester. Parkwell Hava Neez.

Magic is a wonderful dog. He was the reason I became interested in Havs and have been allowed to show him recently. It's so much fun.


----------



## Ruthiec

Charlie says Hi to his uncle.

Yes, showing must be fun although pretty stressful as well, I'm sure.

It's so great we're getting more Australian representation on here. We actually met another Havanese puppy at our training last week so I raved on about this forum like an idiot


----------



## Ruthiec

Quick photo update - just back from the groomers. It's so hot here (34C today) so I decided he needed to lose quite a bit of hair to try and help him cool down. Even if it doesn't help generally, at least he won't need so much grooming which always makes him hot and bothered.


----------



## Herminny

Looks good! He has gotten bigger since the last photos I saw!


----------



## Ruth4Havs

I love his new! In the last picture it looks like he is saying, "Look what you did to me!!!"


----------



## misstray

Very nice groom. He looks adorable.


----------



## BFrancs

He is too cute - nice new look - love the last picture him staring at you with only the corner of eye. too funny!


----------



## sandypaws

It seems so funny when you tell us how hot it is there and half our country is having severe weather, with very cold temperatures and snow.

Charlie looks great and I hope it keeps him cool. Very nice grooming job.


----------



## Ruthiec

Charlie had fun on the beach today


----------



## Pucks104

Charlie's a lucky dog to get an off-leash beach romp!


----------



## Ruthiec

Great off leash beach 5 mins drive away. Charlie loves it and he's pretty well behaved as are all the dogs we meet down here. It's great for socialising as well as romping. I'm also pleased at how good his distance and distracted recall was today - he came racing back to us every time he was called. And every time he had a great big sandy grin on his face.


----------



## BFrancs

OMG he looks so happy and free! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Ruthiec

Charlie had fun on the beach again today, even swam next to me. Sorry I couldn't resist posting another photo.


----------



## whimsy

looks like he had a good time!!! very sweet


----------



## Ruthiec

Very sweet but very sandy - took a lot of washing and rinsing to get the sand out. He doesn't mind body washing but hates having his head / face washed so I don't know which of us was the wetter by the end


----------



## sandypaws

Ruthiec said:


> Charlie had fun on the beach again today, even swam next to me. Sorry I couldn't resist posting another photo.


Don't ever apologize for sharing pictures. We all love and look forward to them. Boy, does he look proud of himself. Hard to believe you're over there swimming when our beaches all frozen over. Not today, but last week we had bitter cold temps and the ocean was actually frozen. You know it's COLD when salt water freezes. Enjoy your summer.


----------



## Lalla

We haven't got snow (yet) in Oxford, but endless torrential rain and awful flooding everywhere; the relentless rain is such a nuisance with long-haired dogs, isn't it. Mine don't seem to mind a bit, though they aren't mad keen on the hair drying afterwards…It is one of the lovely things about this forum that it is so international - the different weather problems we are all having paint such a vivid picture of our different lives, don't they.


----------



## BFrancs

Haha too cute with the wind blowing and him smiling - Love his smile! 

I vote the next pix should be an action one - one of Charlie in the water swimming!! I wish my guys would like the water.


----------



## Ruthiec

Sorry not an action shot, just a scruffy shot!

"Why do I need my face washed? I like it this way"


----------



## jabojenny

Oh my goodness that's Timmy all the time! Too cute! Timmy's question is usually, "Why can't I give you a big kiss on your face?" Mae's saving grace is that she has a dark muzzle, I can only imagine what's hiding behind that dark coloring since she's pretty crusty sometimes. uke:


----------



## Eddie

Charlie is one handsome Hav.


----------



## Ruthiec

Thanks Eddie. You must have looked at earlier photos because I'm not sure "handsome" describes him in the last two


----------



## Targaryen

:laugh: Love his expression


----------



## Ruthiec

I feel such a cruel mum! It's Charlie's first birthday on Thursday and then on Friday .......... he goes to the vet to have his little boy bits removed.


----------



## Lalla

Well, I suppose he can be glad that at least it's not happening ON his birthday!!!! Poor boy! Hope it goes well, we'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Ruthiec

Charlie is one year old today  see how happy he is. Tomorrow will be a different story :sorry:


----------



## Lalla

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHARLIE!! DON'T THINK ABOUT TOMORROW!!!


----------



## jabojenny

Hugs and happy B day! You do look happy love the smile 

Don't worry Charlie you'll be good as new in no time and I'm a total wimp!
Love Timmy <3


----------



## sandypaws

Happy first birthday, Charlie. Have a fun filled day today. Tomorrow, not so much. Good luck.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad

Gibbs sends his best wishes and compassion to Charlie. He barked this to him this morning:

"I feel ya man!, It's not so bad, and you can still lick that thing in the middle. The worst part was that my dearest humans made wear a dorky tee-shirt with snaps for about 2 weeks. I felt so humiliated."


----------



## Eddie

Happy Birthday Charlie, Kisses & Hugs To You, On Your Special Day :first:


----------



## Lalla

Tycho says "Good luck for tomorrow, Charlie"; Cuba says "Well, it doesn't seem to have made any different to Tycho as far as prowess is concerned, my person was just grateful for something called contraception..???"


----------



## Ruthiec

Charlie says thank you for all the lovely messages. 

All went well and he's home with us now, currently modelling a beautiful plastic Elizabethan collar. Going to see how that goes - it's just too hot here to put him into onesies. Trouble is that Charlie is such a licker that there's no chance of him leaving his stitches alone.

Will post further updates once he's a bit more settled.


----------



## MarinaGirl

Happy Belated Birthday Charlie! Glad to hear his surgery went well and he's home with you getting the best care possible. I think he's such an adorable Hav and I love the picture of the two of you - priceless!! :clap2: -Jeanne-


----------



## Lalla

So glad to hear that everything went well.


----------



## Ruthiec

He's looking for the sympathy vote now.


----------



## BFrancs

Awww he's still smiling. He's such a cutie. Hope he heals fate.


----------



## dianaplo

Oh he's so adorable. I have his look alike, and I guess I will be going through this very shortly. I hope yours it up to his old tricks soon!


----------



## Ruthiec

It was assessment night tonight at training. Charlie is currently at control level and this was his first assessment to see how much more we need to do before he can move up to Advanced.

The requirements to pass out of Control are

Heeling with focus and multiple direction changes
Drop on the move
Stand, Sit and Drop with voice command
Stand, Sit and Drop with hand signals
Informal recall from 15m (return and sit in front)
Formal recall from 15m (return to heel and remain standing)
Sit stay for 2 mins with handler at least 10m away
Drop stay for 5 mins with handler at least 10m away
Sit and refuse food

Charlie can do all of these very well but not consistently. Tonight he did some things brilliantly and failed on others that usually he nails. He failed to sit on the first voice command, failed at drop on the move, stood up during the 5 min drop stay when the assessor walked quite close to him and failed on food refusal. 

I'm so proud of him though; he's one of the youngest at Control level and he is so close to passing; and when he is heeling he trots by my side, looking up at me all the time and kicking his front paws up almost like a dressage pony - everyone stops to watch him and it always makes them smile.


----------



## Lalla

Ruthiec said:


> It was assessment night tonight at training. Charlie is currently at control level and this was his first assessment to see how much more we need to do before he can move up to Advanced.
> 
> The requirements to pass out of Control are
> 
> Heeling with focus and multiple direction changes
> Drop on the move
> Stand, Sit and Drop with voice command
> Stand, Sit and Drop with hand signals
> Informal recall from 15m (return and sit in front)
> Formal recall from 15m (return to heel and remain standing)
> Sit stay for 2 mins with handler at least 10m away
> Drop stay for 5 mins with handler at least 10m away
> Sit and refuse food
> 
> Charlie can do all of these very well but not consistently. Tonight he did some things brilliantly and failed on others that usually he nails. He failed to sit on the first voice command, failed at drop on the move, stood up during the 5 min drop stay when the assessor walked quite close to him and failed on food refusal.
> 
> I'm so proud of him though; he's one of the youngest at Control level and he is so close to passing; and when he is heeling he trots by my side, looking up at me all the time and kicking his front paws up almost like a dressage pony - everyone stops to watch him and it always makes them smile.


I do love the thought of passing out of control; I think we could do that really well!!!! But WELL DONE CHARLIE!!!


----------



## Ruthiec

Tee hee. Unfortunately he does have out of control moments. He broke his drop stay because the trainer walked close by to test him under distraction. Charlie loves distraction by people, was distracted, wagged his tail and went over to him for a pat :doh:


----------



## krandall

Ruthiec said:


> It was assessment night tonight at training. Charlie is currently at control level and this was his first assessment to see how much more we need to do before he can move up to Advanced.
> 
> The requirements to pass out of Control are
> 
> Heeling with focus and multiple direction changes
> Drop on the move
> Stand, Sit and Drop with voice command
> Stand, Sit and Drop with hand signals
> Informal recall from 15m (return and sit in front)
> Formal recall from 15m (return to heel and remain standing)
> Sit stay for 2 mins with handler at least 10m away
> Drop stay for 5 mins with handler at least 10m away
> Sit and refuse food
> 
> Charlie can do all of these very well but not consistently. Tonight he did some things brilliantly and failed on others that usually he nails. He failed to sit on the first voice command, failed at drop on the move, stood up during the 5 min drop stay when the assessor walked quite close to him and failed on food refusal.
> 
> I'm so proud of him though; he's one of the youngest at Control level and he is so close to passing; and when he is heeling he trots by my side, looking up at me all the time and kicking his front paws up almost like a dressage pony - everyone stops to watch him and it always makes them smile.


THAT is a VERY impressive list&#8230; far more than is expected of our AKC Novice level dogs, though with the exception of refusing food, not all that is expected at Open level (we have retrieves on the flat and over a high jump, drop on recall and broad jump in Open level, and the stays are with the handler out of sight) Our dogs are never expected to refuse food in competitive obedience&#8230; there is never any food in the ring.

I'm very surprised that they expect stays from that distance (and for that duration) from dogs that are still heeling on-lead. Even at Novice level, our dogs do an on-lead heeling pattern, followed by an on-lead figure 8 around two people, followed by an off lead heeling pattern.

My big bug-a-boo with Kodi is the stays. He just can't do them with other strange (especially larger) dogs in the line-up. He shakes, pants, drools and eventually either goes down (on the sit) or breaks. I swear, he's going to be ready for Utility Level (our highest level) before he can do the Novice stays!!! Fortunately, we can still compete in other classes where no (or limited) stays are required in both AKC and CDSP, another Obedience venue we have here in the U.S.

I love to see the work that is required in obedience in other countries. Watching the Crufts championships on YouTube is AMAZING!!!

You and Charlie are doing a FANTASTIC job!!!


----------



## Ruthiec

Thanks for the encouragement Karen, that's great feedback from someone who has so much experience in this. When Charlie does graduate from "Control" level I will probably pay the fees to upgrade to Advanced. This level is almost all off-leash training and includes the drop stay with handler out of sight (although I can't imagine leaving Charlie unsupervised ever - I would be too afraid that someone would steal him). 

The food refusal is more testing whether he will break from his sit with this distraction - he did. 

However our Trainer also gave some examples of why it's a good idea to train this - what if a child / adult was eating raisins and thought it would be a good idea to treat your dog (toxic food for dogs)? Another example is what if a child held out a piece of eg chicken or bread to your dog and the dog took it a little enthusiastically ....... waaaah that dog bit me!

Anyway we have a few weeks off training classes - Easter break and then we are away. But training doesn't stop - I probably do 2-3 training session with him every day, even if it's just short stints of heeling and a few commands while we're out walking.


----------



## Ruthiec

Charlie had a bit of a work out at the beach today.


----------



## krandall

Ruthiec said:


> Thanks for the encouragement Karen, that's great feedback from someone who has so much experience in this. When Charlie does graduate from "Control" level I will probably pay the fees to upgrade to Advanced. This level is almost all off-leash training and includes the drop stay with handler out of sight (although I can't imagine leaving Charlie unsupervised ever - I would be too afraid that someone would steal him).
> 
> The food refusal is more testing whether he will break from his sit with this distraction - he did.
> 
> However our Trainer also gave some examples of why it's a good idea to train this - what if a child / adult was eating raisins and thought it would be a good idea to treat your dog (toxic food for dogs)? Another example is what if a child held out a piece of eg chicken or bread to your dog and the dog took it a little enthusiastically ....... waaaah that dog bit me!
> 
> Anyway we have a few weeks off training classes - Easter break and then we are away. But training doesn't stop - I probably do 2-3 training session with him every day, even if it's just short stints of heeling and a few commands while we're out walking.


Oh, OK. So these behaviors aren't expected in a strict competition format. Kodi knows "leave it", and will leave a piece of the food on the floor if I drop it while cooking&#8230; same with "drop it". And I always closely supervise any interaction with strangers&#8230; children OR adults (adults can be just as bad!) so he would never get food from someone without ME handing them the treat first, and showing how to offer it to him (in an open palm, just like with a horse  )

And again, the out of sight stays here are in formal obedience, in the trial ring, supervised by the judge and stewards. If a dog stands or goes down, but stays in place, they are allowed to stay in line. If they leave their position, they are escorted from the ring, and the owner is called back to get them. I agree&#8230; I can't IMAGINE leaving Kodi somewhere in public (on a stay or even tied!!!) and going out of sight!!!

Are you planning on competing with your little cutie?


----------



## krandall

Ruthiec said:


> Charlie had a bit of a work out at the beach today.


Wow! I'm impressed!!! Kodi loves to wade, or to lie down in shallow water when it's hot out, but willingly take his feet off the bottom? Not in this life time!


----------



## sandypaws

Boy, Charlie certainly did get a great workout. He certainly loves the water. Thanks for sharing that clip.


----------



## Ruthiec

krandall said:


> Oh, OK. So these behaviors aren't expected in a strict competition format. ............
> 
> Are you planning on competing with your little cutie?


The training is based on a lot of what would be required in formal competitions but the trainers stress that for most of us it is about having a good mannered dog that is under control and very responsive to commands, particularly in public places when there is a lot of distraction and temptations.

At this stage I'm not planning to compete - I've never really looked into what would be involved. So at the moment it's just for fun and because I want to know I can control Charlie's impulses in any situation.

Re the video clip, I was surprised he took to swimming so enthusiastically. Some of the time he is wading rather than swimming but either way he seemed to be enjoying himself.


----------



## krandall

Ruthiec said:


> The training is based on a lot of what would be required in formal competitions but the trainers stress that for most of us it is about having a good mannered dog that is under control and very responsive to commands, particularly in public places when there is a lot of distraction and temptations.
> 
> At this stage I'm not planning to compete - I've never really looked into what would be involved. So at the moment it's just for fun and because I want to know I can control Charlie's impulses in any situation.
> 
> Re the video clip, I was surprised he took to swimming so enthusiastically. Some of the time he is wading rather than swimming but either way he seemed to be enjoying himself.


You are right, even if you never choose to compete, training like this not only insures that you have a well-mannered dog, but if you are like me, you find that it REALLY deepens your relationship with the dog. It gets to the point where the two of you almost know what each other thinks. 

I could tell that he was wading some of the time (or that he floated REALLY high!!! ) but there is still NO WAY Kodi would willingly go in that deep. he'll go in to the point that it touches his tummy. That's IT.


----------



## Ruthiec

We're going abroad for 3 weeks in May and our wonderful neighbours will be looking after both Charlie and Suki. However as Charlie is in the midst of blowing coat I can't possibly expect them to groom him every day so we decided on a puppy cut and the deed was done today. We think he looks so cute that there's every possibility we'll keep him like this


----------



## sandypaws

Charlie looks great in his new puppy cut. It will be so much easier to care for. Enjoy your holiday, although I'm sure you'll be thinking about the "kids". You are lucky to have such a wonderful neighbor.


----------



## dianaplo

He is super cute and obviously full of spunk!


----------



## Ruthiec

We're just back from a 3 week holiday in China. Fabulous time but oh how I missed my little boy. Luckily our wonderful neighbours looked after him while we were away. He spent the days at their house playing madly with their little Maltese Shizu x and then was brought back to our house at about 8pm for the night. We all felt this would be best as he could sleep in familiar surroundings (with Sukiour cat for company) and it wouldn't disrupt their dog's night time routine. Worked like a treat. Evidently he was a bit mopey and unsettled for the first couple of days but then after that he was fine, eating and drinking normally and playing crazily.

And oh the licks and kisses when we got back, priceless. 

So he survived wonderfully but DH and I missed him dreadfully.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

What a sweetie face. Love to read other peoples experiences. Keep it going, and the pics.


----------



## Ruthiec

Some recent photos of Charlie. The last one was an RLH episode after his bath and grooming - he always needs to let off steam.


----------



## BFrancs

I always love looking at Charlie's pictures. My favorite of this batch is the 2nd one. He is so handsome - love his cute face/markings!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## sandypaws

Love the photos of Charlie. No. 2 is. Y favorite too. Tyler's coloring was the same as Charlie's when he was younger. He has silvered as he's aged but still has the eyebrow thing going on.


----------



## Ruthiec

Thanks for the kind comments. Yes I love to photo Charlie right down on the floor looking into his eyes. But I always laugh when he lifts his head because he has "square jaw" where his beard has flattened out.

He's showing signs of silvering in some places so maybe he will look as distinguished as Tyler one day.


----------



## Ruthiec

Charlie is keeping a close eye on the mouse to make sure it doesn't escape!


----------

